# IPad Pro 11" vs 12.9" ... and getting warm with StaffPad?



## borisb2 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm 6 months now into my 11" iPad Pro and really like the portability etc. (could grab the 2018 model still new last year) ..

2 questions:

I noticed, when working with StaffPad the iPad gets quite warm and the battery really drains at a lightning speed .. is that similar to the 12.9" model? Any reports on that? .. With normal use (incl games) I didnt notice that heating behaviour - only with StaffPad so far.

Even after 6 months I'm still undecided if I should upgrade to the 12.9 model at some point (not sure if I need the M1 - the 2020 is quite cheap now here in NZ) .. so it comes down to portability vs. screen real estate.
What are your thoughts on that? If you have the 11", are you still happy with that?


----------



## jadi (Jun 23, 2021)

I have the 12” 2020 model. Normaly it is ok, it only gets really warm on hot days (in the sun)


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

I just got the 12.9. I'm still considering whether to take it back and trade down to the 11 inch. I find it too heavy and large to hold in one hand for pretty much anything...especially if its any kind f protective case. I do appreciate the real estate while using StaffPad, but I'm not sure at the moment if this int he best way to go overall... I would also be curious to hear other opinions on this matter.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 29, 2021)

I recently switched from mainly using a surface pro to an iPad for Staffpad.
When working with Staffpad, consider turning battery saver mode on. It significantly increases battery life. The iPad still gets warm but I want to believe it is less than without it...I could be wrong.

As for size: It is a very personal thing, right? Personally I'd always prefer the 11" iPad over the 12.9" due to it's portability and ease of handling. Speaking from experience that this is not the first iPad in the household. The 12.9" is nice if you use it as a stationary device but I would not want to use it while holding it with my hand.
As for Staffpad particularly: You will zoom in and out a lot on either size. The 12.9" is naturally better for giving you a overview about more staffs. While working on the composition in particular staffs though, I'd say there is barely any difference in how you actually work on either size.
Probably depends on how you want to use it.

Sitting down in front of a stationary 12.9" feels like work to me personally.
Sitting down anywhere with the 11" feels like it's more fun to me personally and I am still able to get everything done of what I could also do with the 12.9".


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

are you using any kind of case?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 29, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> are you using any kind of case?


I actually am and it is not a super light one either: https://wiiuka.de/products/suiit_more_case_ipad

Not the heaviest but certainly not the lightest.
It's still nice with the 11".
The 12.9" with case is terrible, though (just as terrible as a surface pro with keyboard attachment). The latter would be something that I'd never use mobile.

Edit: However this is a very subjective thing. You will find people who have absolutely no problem with holding the 12.9" in their hand while working. I couldn't and wouldn't want to do that. If it doesn't work for you personally, see if you can downgrade. The mini-led screen in the 12.9" honestly doesn't matter if you don't use it as an HDR-Video-playback slave machine 24/7. Both sizes have great screens.
Another benefit of the 11" is the better battery life.
One thing that is constrained more than you'd think is the ability to multitask (as in having more than one app open at the same time). The 2 extra inch really show there. 
But other than that, there is no drawback to me personally and maybe it's the same for you?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

what about if and when you're sitting at a piano with staffpad?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 29, 2021)

I can't comment on that because I either work in Staffpad or at my PC in the DAW.
I feel like the 2 more inch would be very welcome in a case where you just use it as a sheet reader.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

yea on the sheet reader part...but I do have to say...I want to use this iPad for more than just staff pad but I feel like its too big to use for reading an ebook on the couch...or pretty much using it in any capacity other then sitting on my desk on a stand of some kind...or perhaps on a piano stand as you said.


----------



## Pier (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a 12.9 inches Pro.

I got used to to the size after the initial shock but it still feels big after 3 years with it.

It's glorious for watching videos and reading PDFs and comic books at full size. If that isn't a priority for you, I'd get the 11 inches.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

Someone needs to make a suction cup handle to stick on the back and hold it. I probably wouldn’t mind the weight and size of it it wasn’t so hard to hold up from the side. Unless you’re sitting in just the right position to rest it on your leg or some body part I find it strenuous to hold up and use for pretty much anything.

On my desk it’s glorious to use with staffpad though


----------



## Pier (Nov 29, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> Someone needs to make a suction cup handle to stick on the back and hold it.


There are tons on Amazon. Search for "ipad strap" or "ipad pop socket" or "lovehandle".


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

Crap maybe I need to try that before downgrading to 11 inch


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 29, 2021)

I may be in the minority, but I love the 12.9". Love the extra real estate from the 10.5" I had before.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 29, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> I may be in the minority, but I love the 12.9". Love the extra real estate from the 10.5" I had before.


Maybe a strange question, but: How often do you compose on the couch, supporting the iPad with only your hand? I've got a 12.9" on order, but I'm afraid it's going to be too big. Everyone talks about the 12.9" iPad being great on a desk, but I'm trying to get _away_ from my desk.


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 29, 2021)

Symfoniq said:


> Maybe a strange question, but: How often do you compose on the couch, supporting the iPad with only your hand? I've got a 12.9" on order, but I'm afraid it's going to be too big. Everyone talks about the 12.9" iPad being great on a desk, but I'm trying to get _away_ from my desk.


That's probably a key difference. I only use it at my desk, not my couch. Regardless of screen size, I think I'd probably hurt my neck from looking sharply down, if I worked with an ipad on my couch.


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 29, 2021)

I made my piece with the 11”-model. Its just perfect in terms of weight, better battery life and just being more portable in general. (also bought the magic keyboard which boosts up the iPad-awesome-experience quite a bit).

In StaffPad you’re constantly zoom in and out anyway I guess - as already mentioned.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2021)

when you're using StaffPad do you leave it in the magic keyboard or take it out of the case or what?


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 29, 2021)

for composing I usually take it out and use the closed magic keyboard as a base - takes 2 seconds


----------



## PhilA (Nov 29, 2021)

I really couldn’t get on with the 12.9, I found it too big and cumbersome, of course the screen real estate was wonderful but I have a MacBook for a larger screen.

I frequently use the 11 in the coffee shop, it comes to the day job with me and sat on the sofa. 
If I’m sat at the piano/daw and I write something I like I record it directly into Dorico for later reference then export/use it in StaffPad if required later, I just fine fleshing out my initial ideas more intuitive in StaffPad. 

Case wise I have the evo from Harber London. It’s beautiful. I don’t like permanently attached cases as it ruins that wonderful slim form factor 😉








iPad Leather Cases


Leather iPad sleeves will snug your tablet tight while protecting it. Fits iPad 12.9", 10.5", 11", 10.2" and more. Handmade with Full Grain Leather!




www.harberlondon.com


----------



## Denkii (Nov 30, 2021)

Symfoniq said:


> Maybe a strange question, but: How often do you compose on the couch, supporting the iPad with only your hand? I've got a 12.9" on order, but I'm afraid it's going to be too big. Everyone talks about the 12.9" iPad being great on a desk, but I'm trying to get _away_ from my desk.


I use the 11" mobile almost exclusively.
Staffpad on the couch with headphones on while my partner watches a show I am not interested in, in the bed, sitting on a balcony chair in summer, in the kitchen.
I can also put it down on a table all serious.

I wouldn't want to use a 12.9 away from the table at all.
The 12.9 is annoying to hold in one hand. It is also annoying to deal with in bed.
It feels like a laptop that's missing a keyboard. If you get it with the magic keyboard it's actually just as heavy as a laptop. It just becomes a beast that I don't feel joy to use but I have to approach it from a very "time to work" like pov.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 30, 2021)

Denkii said:


> I use the 11" mobile almost exclusively.
> Staffpad on the couch with headphones on while my partner watches a show I am not interested in, in the bed, sitting on a balcony chair in summer, in the kitchen.
> I can also put it down on a table all serious.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is an extremely helpful answer, as it's basically my exact use case.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 30, 2021)

Get one of these pillows, if you want to use it in bed.
We just recently got it and now my partner wants one as well.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 30, 2021)

I wish I could at least see a video of someone using Staffpad with an 11 inch iPad. Every single video I have seen online is using 12.9


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 30, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I wish I could at least see a video of someone using Staffpad with an 11 inch iPad. Every single video I have seen online is using 12.9


This one looks like an 11" to me, but I'm not certain:


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't think that is 11"


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 30, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I don't think that is 11"


I wasn't sure, but the aspect the ratio didn't look 4:3 (the 12.9" is 4:3). Just checked the YouTube comments, and the video creator states:



> The main iPad I use for the review is an 11" iPad Pro (2018). The one running the Reader is an earlier generation 10.5" iPad Pro (2017).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks! that is encouraging then, that is a perfectly usable amount of space. I mean the 12.9 is absolutely great to use sitting on a stand on my desk, don't get me wrong, but I could definitely still use the 11" just fine I think...and would just be more conducive to taking it to Starbucks or sitting on the couch.

Or maybe I should get one of those couch pillow stands. 

One thing I do like about the 12.9 is the prospect of putting all my current piano sheet music in it, but the more I think about it, I want sheet music that is even bigger then then 12.9...hehe.


----------



## rsg22 (Nov 30, 2021)

Denkii said:


> Get one of these pillows, if you want to use it in bed.
> We just recently got it and now my partner wants one as well.


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> but the more I think about it, I want sheet music that is even bigger then then 12.9...hehe.


Exactly .. if I want sheet-music (from a StaffPad piece) I print it directly through StaffPad pdf-export. There are some options to customize the page (size etc)


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 30, 2021)

Sure. I was meaning more to use my iPad to hold all my current piano sheet music that I am practicing... nothing related to StaffPad. 11 is definitely too small for this old man. But 12.9 is borderline in many cases also.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 30, 2021)

Today I asked the very talented @jdrcomposer which iPad he used for these compositions, and he kindly responded that he used the 11" model, and has had no issues with the size:


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 30, 2021)

has anyone tried screen mirroring their staffpad session to a larger desktop monitor for getting large score overview there or something along those lines?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 30, 2021)

rsg22 said:


> Do you have a link for this?




Stays perfectly on your legs when you're lying in bed.
Can also be used as a stand.
The corners where the iPad pro sits are not too high so they don't overlap the screen.
This thing is a winner for me!


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 1, 2021)

Symfoniq said:


> Today I asked the very talented @jdrcomposer which iPad he used for these compositions, and he kindly responded that he used the 11" model, and has had no issues with the size


Unrelated to the original post, my jaw is *dropped* at those pieces from jdr! I feel like a monkey with a stolen hammer compared to that use of the same tools. Wow.


----------



## borisb2 (Dec 1, 2021)

sctaylorcan said:


> Unrelated to the original post, my jaw is *dropped* at those pieces from jdr! I feel like a monkey with a stolen hammer compared to that use of the same tools. Wow.


yeah .. these pieces are really really nice .. I once chatted with him about his composing process .. a very humble and nice guy as well!


----------



## rsg22 (Dec 5, 2021)

Denkii said:


> Stays perfectly on your legs when you're lying in bed.
> Can also be used as a stand.
> The corners where the iPad pro sits are not too high so they don't overlap the screen.
> This thing is a winner for me!


I picked this up and it changed my life, thanks for the recommendation! With the 12.9" Pro I could only comfortably work at a table or desk until now.


----------



## Denkii (Dec 5, 2021)

Glad to hear it works for you and the 12.9".
I wasn't sure if it's good for the 12.9" because I only use it with the 11".
It's stupid how much quality of life this simple thing gives you, right?


----------

